# "Young and Old" Winner



## Baron (Jun 11, 2012)

Congratulations to Chester's Daughter for scoring the most votes in this challenge with her poem, Back When Watermelons Were Cheap.


----------



## Bachelorette (Jun 11, 2012)

Excellent job, Lisa - you are very deserving of this win! :smile2:


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you ever so much, Miss B. Those words mean an awful lot coming from you.


----------



## toddm (Jun 11, 2012)

great work, Lisa, as always : )

---todd


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 11, 2012)

Great poem Lisa.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 11, 2012)

Congratulations sis! Such a wonderfully nostalgic poem, well deserved win.


----------



## aj47 (Jun 11, 2012)

Congratulations!  You deserve it.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 13, 2012)

My infinite gratitude to you all. It is a thrill to learn those whose work I so admire enjoyed this piece. Thanks so much, guys, really.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jun 15, 2012)

Lisa! Congratulations on winning! You know I'm a fan. :thumbl:


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 18, 2012)

Apologies for the delay, Fuhrer, I've been quite unwell. Thank you ever so much, your attention to my stuff and consistent kind reaction to it is appreciated beyond measure.


----------

